
Macbook Pro 2018: Optimal CPU Tuning Settings for I9 MBP to Stop VRM Throttling - tosh
https://www.reddit.com/r/macbookpro/comments/91256u/optimal_cpu_tuning_settings_for_i9_mbp_to_stop/
======
GeekyBear
This is the same issue that the Dell XPS 15 is said to have when running with
an i7.

[https://www.ultrabookreview.com/14875-fix-throttling-
xps-15/](https://www.ultrabookreview.com/14875-fix-throttling-xps-15/)

------
slantyyz
FWIW, last night, Louis Rossman posted his thoughts on this Reddit post as
well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjor24HO2HA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjor24HO2HA)

